# Zele stops.



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

I was reading the news on a sports' website this evening and I came across an article about the misfortune of Zeljko Rebraca who, while being just 30 years of age, has to stop his professional career due to heart problems. 

He has to undergo soon a surgery in his heart, which will prevent him from playing basketball in the future. 

This thread should probably have opened in the Pistons' forum, but I consider Z. Rebraca to be still a member of european basketball as he had a remarkable and lengthy career in Europe (Partizan, Treviso, Panathinaikos, etc). 

To be absolutely honest I was always underestimating him (due to the fact he was relatively skinny) but I aknowledged that he was a really good and flexible Center. 

Too bad he has to stop. He had a really promising season last year with the Motown's team.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

I wondered why his name wasn't in the boxscores.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Sad day. Do you know the cause?


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Sad day. Do you know the cause?


Heart Arrhythmia. 

I don't know if it is something he always had or something that ocurred now, but I can't remember him having any problems with his heart while in Europe.

I'm sure more information about his problems will be announced soon. That's all I know for now.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Zelly hasn't played since he left midway thru a game against the nets earlier this year. The pistons had very high hopes for him this season. Supposedly there is a surgery although I hear it is risky which may allow him to play ball again. Best of luck to Z


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Here is an article on zelly...

Detroit News


----------

